# champions-quiz



## bernd klaus (24 September 2011)

Wer will wissen wie man champions-quiz kündigen kann? Ich kann weiterhelfen.


----------



## Hippo (24 September 2011)

Machen wir Rätselspielchen - poste es doch einfach


----------



## Reducal (24 September 2011)

bernd klaus schrieb:


> Wer will wissen wie man champions-quiz kündigen kann? Ich kann weiterhelfen.


Das steht schon in den AGB des Anbieters aus dem hessischen Sulzbach und ansonsten hilft die Hotline der MindMatics auch gern weiter. Online geht das natürlich auch!


----------



## Marinia (24 November 2011)

Hallo ich möchte so schnell wie möglich aus diesem dubiosen Quiz raus, jedoch wird der
Betrag direkt v. meiner Handyrechnung abgezogen---wer kann mir helfen ?? Danke


----------



## Reducal (24 November 2011)

Marinia schrieb:


> Hallo ich möchte so schnell wie möglich aus diesem dubiosen Quiz raus---wer kann mir helfen ?? Danke


Bitte, dann bemühe dich doch einfach übers Internet. Gehste auf champions-quiz.de von der Sulzbacher Firma und dort auf "Kündigung", unten rechts. Von dort wirst weitergeleitet zum Zahlungssystembetreiber:

https://extranet.mindmatics.com/mediatorfactoring/index.init.go?language=de

Den Rest darfst du gern alleine machen.


----------

